# Best Battery Packs



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

About to buy a new battery for my Micro and was wondering what everyone thought about certian packs. 

Are the Team Orion Rocket any slower than their expensive ones?

How is that little Novak Spy battery?

Anyone ran the Promatch zapped packs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey, Out of the cells that you listed I would say that the ProMatch cells are the best. If I were you, I would pick up a set of KAN cells.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If your using AA batteries, try BRP newest packs. They are using SANYO cells, and have good voltage and punch.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Unless something changed, Novak recalled their Spy battery packs due to problems with the chargers and batteries catching fire. They apparently didn't have protection devices to prevent that for the Lithium-Ion packs. They were not suitable for Big Block motor use either...

Like Don said, for AA packs, BRP has some very punchy high voltage packs. The KANs have very good press but they are larger in length than most 2/3A cells.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

The KAN's are larger cells but this will not pose any issues on the stock BRP chassis.

The KAN cells are very good Rafster. I will get yours out to you tomorrow.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Novak has HiMH brick packs now, those are the ones I was refering to.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Novak doesn't have an up-to-date web site. I looked on Tower Hobbies site and found that they claim these are 750 mAH capacity. This isn't much but they appear to be AAA cells. They will be lighter but not able to provide very much power. They probably will not be able to handle a Mabuchi 370 sized motor and would only be suitable for stock motors. Tower's price of $18 is a bit high for a 6 cell battery. If you don't mind building your own you could buy AAA cells from Thomas Distributing and get some of the top rated batteries for less than this. Check out Digital Imaging Resources' battery shootout.
www.imaging-resources.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

The current Novak Nimh cells are 900mah


----------



## MaddMatt (Mar 14, 2002)

*new packs*

All:

I run the cars slower but for longer time frames and I have tried 4.8V NiMh packs in AA and sub c's. The AA were 2000 mah and worked great but I was impressed but the siginificant jump in speed in the sub c's. I use a 3000 mah hump pack design (3+1) and it fits in there on it's side. With the truck body it is a little tough but it can be squeezed in.

My car was going at least 25% faster with the sub c's than AA's and obviously the run time was dramatically better.

just my observations

Madd Matt
www.maddmatts.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

MaddMatt said:


> All:
> 
> I run the cars slower but for longer time frames and I have tried 4.8V NiMh packs in AA and sub c's. The AA were 2000 mah and worked great but I was impressed but the siginificant jump in speed in the sub c's. I use a 3000 mah hump pack design (3+1) and it fits in there on it's side. With the truck body it is a little tough but it can be squeezed in.
> 
> ...


For some reason, I highly doubt that. Unless you had the worst of the worst in AA's. I mean AA cells with so much IR that they aren't capable of powering anything.

We are talking approximately 65 grams per cell! This is over two ounces for each individual Sub C battery! 

Considering the low amp draw of these motors and the sheer weight of the sub C cells a speed increase is doubtful. 

If insane runtimes are what you are looking for, I am sure that the Sub C cells are fine but if you are looking for that balance between speed, handling and run time, I would recommend smaller, lighter cells such as the AA, AAA and 2/3A cells.

Just my opinion 

Hey Matt, I like your Website btw.


----------



## MaddMatt (Mar 14, 2002)

*that's a low blow!*

Oh great, here I was about to call you all sorts of names and then you like my website.... now what am I supposed to do?  

I am using Sanyo 3000 sub c's and the AA's are an off brand. I questioned it myself and the company that built the packs for me said it was something about the drop in voltage from AA's to C's under full load. They will both measure around 4.8 without load but under running conditions the AA's will drop voltage quicker.

I have no idea of the meaning of half of that but I tried it with numerous cars and all of them were dramatically faster with the sub c's than AA's. 

Madd Matt
www.maddmatts.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

Hmmm, That's odd.

I want more info about your Website and what you guys do. 

It looks pretty fun. What type of cars are you using?


----------



## mimxrider (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm Switching my mini stuff all to LiPo now that they come small enough for 18T and Vendetta. I did the rage system on the latest vendetta mini. It's wild and everything fits, I did a full write up for everyone to see. Check the picture out on the www.mimxra.com message board under the mod section. with the stock gearing I bet 80mph is not out of the question. I should have video soon for this on the site.


----------

